# Plywood Workbench



## FredFray (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a plywood work bench and I need it to last. I'm wondering what kind of finish I should put on it. I need something chemical resistant and of course, durable.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 2, 2008)

Marine urethane can be quite tough...  your local boat supply shop should have it.

--Bushytails


----------

